# What coffee are you drinking?



## bhutchinson87

Thought I could start a thread for all you coffee aficionados.

I found Grounds and Hounds Coffee a little while ago and was intrigued. I am a dog/animal lover (that's a thread all in itself!) so I also appreciated the cause they advertise. I picked up some of their coffee locally and ended up really liking it so I bought this bundle to try more of a variety from them. They threw in the tin cup for free.

What's in your coffee cup?


----------



## mtroo

Black Cat Espresso from Intelligentsia coffee in Chicago. Use it for a latte every morning for the wife and me. I also like Metric Coffee in Chicago, Quantum Espresso.

https://www.intelligentsiacoffee.com/
https://metriccoffee.com/products/quantum-espresso


----------



## bhutchinson87

I do love some espresso, but I only have a stove top percolator at the moment. How do you prepare your espresso?


----------



## pennstater2005

Starbucks Sumatra out of the Bunn.

Tried loads of other coffees. Tried grinding fresh beans with a burr grinder and doing my own pour over style.

Every time came back to the Starbucks. Grinding beans in the morning when I wanted coffee quickly sucked.

Plus, the Bunn technically is pour over coffee with the way it comes out of the spray head as it isn't a drip style.


----------



## stotea

Wife recently got a Nespresso, so I've had a few of those lately. I couldn't tell you what the flavors were, but they were good. Otherwise, my go-to is a vanilla latte from Caribou Coffee (MN company), which is vastly superior to Starbucks, IMO. I do prefer Starbucks' breakfast sandwiches, though. I do not like plain coffee without some kind of flavoring or at least a bunch of heavy cream (none of that half-and-half nonsense).


----------



## testwerke

Onyx Coffee via a Chemex. Southern Weather is their best blend.


----------



## social port

I'm not happy unless it is Starbucks French roast. I'm not saying that it's the best, but it is what I am used to. It never lets me down.

Oh, and anything brewed by a clover press.


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> I'm not happy unless it is Starbucks French roast. I'm not saying that it's the best, but it is what I am used to. It never lets me down.
> 
> Oh, and anything brewed by a clover press.


That's what I'm after. A consistent cup of coffee. I make it the same every day and it tastes the same......that is delicious.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I've tried other coffee's but keep coming back to 8 O'clock Italian roast whole bean. It's cheap, I can find it at Walmart and it has a nice roust flavor. We always grind our coffee the night before so it is as fresh as possible. We are simple and like coffee flavored coffee with some sugar and french vanilla creamer. I will rarely buy coffee when I'm out too.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Mightyquinn said:


> I've tried other coffee's but keep coming back to 8 O'clock Italian roast whole bean. It's cheap, I can find it at Walmart and it has a nice roust flavor. We always grind our coffee the night before so it is as fresh as possible. We are simple and like coffee flavored coffee with some sugar and french vanilla creamer. I will rarely buy coffee when I'm out too.


I don't drink coffee but my wife is an 8 O' Clock fan as well. We can find it in any store we go to so it's convenient and I don't have to worry about getting beaten unmercifully for buying the wrong thing because the store didn't carry it.


----------



## mtroo

@bhutchinson87 I use a La Marzocco GS/3 ground with a Mazzer grinder. 18 grams of beans in a 2:1 ratio brewed over 28-30 seconds. I started with an Expobar machine and upgraded around 5 years ago.

I am not a fan of Starbucks. I think they overroast their beans. I will drink it in a pinch but I prefer a lighter roast.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Mightyquinn said:


> We are simple and like coffee flavored coffee


Great thread.

I drink Costco coffee that's pre-ground, so I need to step up my game. After drinking it with either Splenda® or some sort of flavored creamer for years, it was MQ who got me to switch to black last year. Now I enjoy the flavor of the actual coffee.

Anyone French/Freedom press their coffee? I've thought about trying it only because it looks easy and affordable.


----------



## ctrav

dfw_pilot said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are simple and like coffee flavored coffee
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread.
> 
> I drink Costco coffee that's pre-ground, so I need to step up my game. After drinking it with either Splenda® or some sort of flavored creamer for years, it was MQ who got me to switch to black last year. Now I enjoy the flavor of the actual coffee.
> 
> Anyone French/Freedom press their coffee? I've thought about trying it only because it looks easy and affordable.
Click to expand...

Love French Pressed coffee...I just don't take the time to do it everyday as it's a process.


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> Now I enjoy the flavor of the actual coffee.


That's why I've always drank it black. Fill it with creamer and sugar and you're masking the true flavor of the bean.


----------



## social port

dfw_pilot said:


> Anyone French/Freedom press their coffee? I've thought about trying it only because it looks easy and affordable.


IMO, if you really enjoy drinking your coffee, then pick up a French Press at some point. It doesn't need to be expensive.
From my experience, using the French Press method will give you a better version of your coffee.
I have one and use it from time-to-time, on special occasions.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

"Donut Shop" Keurig cups from my K-mini Single Serve. Buy cheap K-cups by the case at Sams, drink 'em 'til your heart is in defib. Then it's about time to mow... really, really fast.


----------



## TNTurf

We drink the Community Breakfast Blend here and use a drip maker to brew it. Not exciting but tasty enough.


----------



## ABC123

Big easy bold is the best k-cup I've found. Usually drink it black.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I misspoke before. I don't drink hot coffee. I really enjoy ice coffee. I found an ice coffee concentrate that comes in the exact same squeeze and measure bottle that Bifen I/T and Propiconazole come in. One ounce mixed with about 6oz of milk is a nice drink on a muggy morning.


----------



## TinyLawn

Never liked coffee, but drink it every morning I put a splash of coffee in my cream and sugar


----------



## SGrabs33

I enjoy most of the Peetes brand coffee!


----------



## FlowRider

Our favorite coffee, bar none. Try some if you ever get the chance!


----------



## FlowRider

TNTurf said:


> We drink the Community Breakfast Blend here and use a drip maker to brew it. Not exciting but tasty enough.


+10

Great coffee. Very rich smooth flavor.

I don't need it to be exciting - the caffeine gets me going just fine...!


----------



## RayTL

Excellent topic! I drink a ton of Starbucks iced coffee. Would love to get some thoughts on a good home brewed iced coffee recipe/method.


----------



## Dawgvet

Warning: This post will sound like I'm a coffee snob, which is far from the truth, it is just what I like. :lol:

I'm fortunate that there is a little coffee shop 1/2 a block from where I work that roasts their own coffee. I know what mornings they roast their coffee beans, and that is when I purchase a bag(s). I am currently drinking a 80% Guatemalan/20% Ethiopian blend.
I use an AeroPress to brew the coffee. It is a little more work, but it brews an incredibly smooth cup. I usually buy 2 bags of coffee. One that they grind at the store for my wife (drip coffee drinker) the day I purchase it and the second one I grind at home in a burr grinder for me. The CEO of the house doesn't like the hassle of using the Aeropress, so she just uses a drip coffee maker.
I've had coffee done both ways from the same roasting batch and the taste/smoothness of the AeroPress coffee beats the MrCoffee every time.
I also store the coffee in an airtight canister that allows CO2 to be expelled as the beans release it.


----------



## testwerke

Dawgvet said:


> Warning: This post will sound like I'm a coffee snob, which is far from the truth, it is just what I like. :lol:
> 
> I'm fortunate that there is a little coffee shop 1/2 a block from where I work that roasts their own coffee. I know what mornings they roast their coffee beans, and that is when I purchase a bag(s). I am currently drinking a 80% Guatemalan/20% Ethiopian blend.
> I use an AeroPress to brew the coffee. It is a little more work, but it brews an incredibly smooth cup. I usually buy 2 bags of coffee. One that they grind at the store for my wife (drip coffee drinker) the day I purchase it and the second one I grind at home in a burr grinder for me. The CEO of the house doesn't like the hassle of using the Aeropress, so she just uses a drip coffee maker.
> I've had coffee done both ways from the same roasting batch and the taste/smoothness of the AeroPress coffee beats the MrCoffee every time.
> I also store the coffee in an airtight canister that allows CO2 to be expelled as the beans release it.


So true about smoothness. I can take the exact same coffee, freshly burr ground, and the difference in taste between a Keurig and a Chemex is very noticeable.


----------



## Dawgvet

testwerke said:


> So true about smoothness. I can take the exact same coffee, freshly burr ground, and the difference in taste between a Keurig and a Chemex is very noticeable.


And less bitterness. 
It's funny but I always saw "this coffee has these flavor" tones. I would brew the coffee and would be like "pffft, tastes like coffee"
It wasn't until I started to control water temperature, burr hand grind, and control brewing time that I could actually pick up "mild flavors" in the coffee. 
Now, if I'm running late, not too proud for the Mr Coffee.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

RayTL said:


> Excellent topic! I drink a ton of Starbucks iced coffee. Would love to get some thoughts on a good home brewed iced coffee recipe/method.


I've used the mason jar method in the past. Makes a decent amount of concentrate that I then mix with milk. I just bought an ice coffee brewer from Aldis but haven't tried it out yet. I think I would drink more ice coffee in the morning if I can find a good way to make it. I'll let you know how the Aldi brewer works.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Dawgvet said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> 
> So true about smoothness. I can take the exact same coffee, freshly burr ground, and the difference in taste between a Keurig and a Chemex is very noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> And less bitterness.
> It's funny but I always saw "this coffee has these flavor" tones. I would brew the coffee and would be like "pffft, tastes like coffee"
> It wasn't until I started to control water temperature, burr hand grind, and control brewing time that I could actually pick up "mild flavors" in the coffee.
> Now, if I'm running late, not too proud for the Mr Coffee.
Click to expand...

Alton brown recommends a pinch of salt in the grounds to take the edge off the bitterness. My wife says she can tell a difference when I do it vs when she doesn't.


----------



## FlowRider

I have a friend from the Netherlands who likes expresso. He made me a cup one time at work to show me why.

I was "wired for sound" for about four hours after that. That stuff has some serious caffeine boost going on....

Taste was kind of interesting too. One little cup and off to the races your mind goes...! Regular coffee for me now.


----------



## RayTL

Thanks @TN Hawkeye !


----------



## smurg

Dawgvet said:


> Warning: This post will sound like I'm a coffee snob, which is far from the truth, it is just what I like. :lol:
> 
> I'm fortunate that there is a little coffee shop 1/2 a block from where I work that roasts their own coffee. I know what mornings they roast their coffee beans, and that is when I purchase a bag(s). I am currently drinking a 80% Guatemalan/20% Ethiopian blend.
> I use an AeroPress to brew the coffee. It is a little more work, but it brews an incredibly smooth cup. I usually buy 2 bags of coffee. One that they grind at the store for my wife (drip coffee drinker) the day I purchase it and the second one I grind at home in a burr grinder for me. The CEO of the house doesn't like the hassle of using the Aeropress, so she just uses a drip coffee maker.
> I've had coffee done both ways from the same roasting batch and the taste/smoothness of the AeroPress coffee beats the MrCoffee every time.
> I also store the coffee in an airtight canister that allows CO2 to be expelled as the beans release it.


I'm similar. Used to buy whole bean from JohnsonBrothersRoasters and just ordered some from HappyMug, so we'll see how it goes. Have a cheap Capresso burr grinder and use a combination of Aeropress (upside down method) and ceramic pour over depending on the day. Have a variety of metal filters, but sometimes use the paper.

Buying whole bean and grinding right before brewing is the best. After grinding, beans start going stale within minutes.


----------



## lucas287

Any cold brew fans? I drink this stuff off of Amazon. It's pretty good. Lot's of flavors!

https://www.amazon.com/French-Vanilla-Flavored-Inspired-Resealable/dp/B07FRGYPCL/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=Inspired+Coffee+Co.&qid=1565031258&s=gateway&sr=8-5


----------



## StarRaider

Warren Zane had a great write up on Tom Petty and his coffeeness.

https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-features/tom-petty-death-biographer-warren-zanes-731414/

_During one of the final sessions, knowing this was near the end, I mentioned to Tom that he always provided a great cup of coffee, better than what I brought myself. Now, please understand, not every thought I shared with Petty got a response. He wasn't big on small talk. But in this case, I saw that what I'd said registered with him. Petty had those pale-blue eyes, and when he fixed them on you the effect was arresting. My comment about the coffee had gotten his attention. "You know, Warren," he said, holding my gaze, "you're not the first person to say that."_

We like MH too, I have a nice stash of Black Rifle that is pretty good.


----------



## Grass Clippins

I've been wanting to try this but never have the patience when it's coffee time. I guess I just need to set up "camp" one morning in the lawn and give it a shot.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UAoT21eqXI


----------



## RayTL

Grass Clippins said:


> I've been wanting to try this but never have the patience when it's coffee time. I guess I just need to set up "camp" one morning in the lawn and give it a shot.


Lol, Saw this too a few months back, I need one of those coffee pots he's got :thumbup:


----------



## SumBeach35

I'll be breaking into my Black Rifle Coffee Liberty blend in the next day


----------



## dfw_pilot

Always good at 0300.


----------



## PNW_George

I live in Seattle and am not a big fan of Starbucks. I used it regularly for years but then discoverd smaller roasters. No more burnt, over roasted tase, at least in my opinion. We have a nice espresso machine and grinder at home but my wife still loves her Starbucks Latte.

I try different beans but here is what I am currently using.


----------



## Shindoman

I use Starbucks Reserve beans for my pour over every morning. My Daughter works at Starbucks. Use a hand burr grinder for that morning cup. Love the smoothness of a pour over. I keep saying I'm going to get a home roaster. Went to a friends place and he roasts his own beans. Best coffee ever.
We also have a Rocket Evoluzione and a Maccap grinder for an amazing espresso. That's my evening drink.


----------



## TulsaFan

The wife orders Puroast online and I really like it. :thumbup:


----------



## Carrie-Waltz

I drink americano and capuchino 3 times a day, seems like I'm addicted
Why have I bought an espresso machine!?


----------



## daniel3507

I'm a little more basic than a lot of you here. Just a McDonald's premium k cup and a shot of espresso


----------



## Ware

I spy with my little eye...

https://www.instagram.com/p/B1haTDcngM7/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet

*coming soon


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> I spy with my little eye...
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1haTDcngM7/
> 
> *coming soon


Sign me up already!!


----------



## Dawgvet

Ware said:


> I spy with my little eye...


Enamel coated steel? (Like the old timey camping mugs)? Or ceramic?


----------



## Ware

Dawgvet said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye...
> 
> 
> 
> Enamel coated steel? (Like the old timey camping mugs)? Or ceramic?
Click to expand...

Cheater campfire mugs - ceramic. :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider

Ware said:


> Dawgvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spy with my little eye...
> 
> 
> 
> Enamel coated steel? (Like the old timey camping mugs)? Or ceramic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheater campfire mugs - ceramic. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Did I mention I collect coffee cups and baseball caps?

Because...I collect coffee cups and baseball caps. Yep!

Please let us know regarding availability. Standing by...!


----------



## Easyluck

I like all coffee that is not flavored. I drink it black and add an ice cube or two in the morning so that I can chug the first cup. During the work week I drink Folgers. On the weekends I drink whatever whole bean medium roast was on sale.

If you want to play a prank on someone add a little Metamucil to the coffee grounds &#128514;.


----------



## Dawgvet

Note to self:
Never have a cup of Joe with Easyluck


----------



## testwerke

mtroo said:


> bhutchinson87 I use a La Marzocco GS/3 ground with a Mazzer grinder. 18 grams of beans in a 2:1 ratio brewed over 28-30 seconds. I started with an Expobar machine and upgraded around 5 years ago.
> 
> I am not a fan of Starbucks. I think they overroast their beans. I will drink it in a pinch but I prefer a lighter roast.


@mtroo I recently bought a Gaggia Classic Pro and have a Eureka grinder on the way. Trying to get past the learning curve, but holy crap espresso is so enjoyable


----------



## MatthewinGA

2 cups every morning and go, go, go.


----------



## V35B

Black Rifle "Just Black" is my go to.


----------



## rob13psu

Local store has a great selection of beans. We usually drink a blend of African beans called Heart of Darkness. A Viennese roast. We buy 3 lbs of beans at a time and that last about a month. We are slightly addicted to coffee and espresso.


----------



## ctrav

Doesn't matter on the coffee...it's all about the cup 👍🏾


----------



## sean_h

Reviving this thread because I like coffee and because I can.

Daily brew in the drip machine with Kirkland's Medium Roast in the big white 2lb vacuum bag. It's really tasty... great daily drinker.

At work, I've been using my French press with whatever nicer beans strike my fancy. French presses make the best coffee. Change my mind.


----------



## testwerke

Been enjoying Red Bird Espresso for the past 2 weeks. My order included a sample of Blue Jaguar but that stuff was roasted way too dark.
My latte art needs improvement. :bd:


----------



## kds

I'm finishing up the last of my italian roast from a local roaster/coffee shop. Tomorrow or Saturday I'll be moving on to some Black Rifle Blackbeard's Delight. BRCC is gimmicky but dang, I have never had coffee as good as Blackbeard's Delight. I also picked up some of their Murdered Out and Beyond Black in a bundle deal.


----------



## FRD135i




----------



## EricInGA

Not usually a Starbucks guy, but the flavor profiles on these were intriguing. Find out soon!

The Breville conical grinder has been a workhorse and I highly recommend!


----------



## testwerke

Back to my favorite. Intelligentsia Black Cat espresso.


----------



## kb02gt

Pretty much anything that comes out of a nesspresso machine. Also starbuck double shot 6.5oz coffee cans on the go.


----------



## egk2

Dunkin Donuts dark roast in a french press


----------



## Hawgwild69

Black Rifle Coffee Company, any variety!


----------



## driver_7

Hyperion Titan Espresso, whole bean. Very local roaster to me, they roast Mon-Wed and the beans you buy are from the same week. It's outstanding and just a couple miles from my house.


----------



## bhutchinson87

Has anybody tried Bones coffee?


----------



## SPB903

bhutchinson87 said:


> Has anybody tried Bones coffee?


I made a sample pack and tried a few of their flavors, only because it was an add on my facebook and seemed like people were giving it good reviews. It was ok, some flavors were better than others but we have a few roasters locally in my area that sell the same type of coffee so I dont think I would buy from them again.


----------



## jjenk321

Kings coast coffee. Darkness blend is my current fave. Great coffee they don't roast till you order.


----------



## Herring

Counter Culture's Big Trouble from Durham, N.C.
15 grind setting on the Baratza Encore
Hario V60 pour over
1:15 Ratio
205 water temp


----------



## still_c

testwerke said:


> Been enjoying Red Bird Espresso for the past 2 weeks. My order included a sample of Blue Jaguar but that stuff was roasted way too dark.
> My latte art needs improvement. :bd:


Tried Red Sea Blend from Red Bird this week and that amazing!


----------



## Herring

Counter Culture's "gradient" from Durham, N.C.

Dark Chocolate l Roasted Nuts l Berry

Brewed pour over in a Hario V60


----------



## Phids

Anyone tried Craft Coffee? I haven't tried them out but I'm tempted based on the price (and the claimed taste), which makes it seem like a good deal.

https://www.craftcoffee.com/


----------



## JerseyGreens

For those that seek the highest quality, freshly roasted beans then you must check them out:

https://swroasting.com/

Not the prettiest website or buyer experience but this coffee is unbeatable once you lock in the right grind size and water temps.


----------



## Herring

Phids said:


> Anyone tried Craft Coffee? I haven't tried them out but I'm tempted based on the price (and the claimed taste), which makes it seem like a good deal.
> 
> https://www.craftcoffee.com/


I've been meaning to sign up for something like them to try new kinds but haven't pulled the trigger yet.



JerseyGreens said:


> For those that seek the highest quality, freshly roasted beans then you must check them out:
> 
> https://swroasting.com/
> 
> Not the prettiest website or buyer experience but this coffee is unbeatable once you lock in the right grind size and water temps.


I like the straight forward companies that don't need fancy website advertising, usually the product speaks for itself. Which do you normally order from them?


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Herring -

Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Organic Worka Single Farm

"This is a dense, clean cup for a natural process. Tea rose and hibiscus lead the flavors, with good body and light sweetness. City roast.

Fruit tones seem to flitter in and out of this crop from one bag to the next, so don't be surprised if you find a few.

Natural processed 74110, 74112, Kurume & Wolisho varietals, produced by Gelgelu Edema and dried on raised beds by the Worka cooperative, 2040-2300m.

Sold in 1 lb bags."


----------



## carlos_e

Ruta Maya at work. Cafe Bustelo at home.


----------



## PerennialRyeglass

Big fan of black rifle coffee. Only one I've had so far but it's fantastic. Learning the ways of the French press now.


----------



## Uk0724

LOL…I just drink Folgers.

Showed this to my wife to maybe up her shopping game. I'm missing out!


----------



## Redtwin

I like 8 O'clock or Community Coffee (very simple). I wish we had a roaster in our area; I'd support their sales.


----------



## Memphis2830

Counter Culture single origin subscription for me  $15 per bag after shipping is a good balance of cost and quality.


----------



## JayGo

I'm not sure if this deserves its own thread or not, but I'm more curious about others' coffee machines. We need to replace ours.

Secondly, I'm a casual drinker and not snobby about a coffee bean. We usually buy Dunkin Donuts dark roast. But the best coffee I ever had was at a Ruth's Chris Steakhouse. Only thing I've been able to get from them is that it's a "custom blend." &#128518;


----------



## Herring

JayGo said:


> I'm not sure if this deserves its own thread or not, but I'm more curious about others' coffee machines. We need to replace ours.
> 
> Secondly, I'm a casual drinker and not snobby about a coffee bean. We usually buy Dunkin Donuts dark roast. But the best coffee I ever had was at a Ruth's Chris Steakhouse. Only thing I've been able to get from them is that it's a "custom blend." 😆


I'm a straight black coffee drinker, no espresso drinks, but somewhat of a coffee snob. My main brewer is the Hario V60 but would like to get a machine in the future. I've heard reviews of the  Breville BDC450BSS Precision Brewer from World Barista Champion James Hoffmann that were positive. I like that it can do consistent pour over specialty coffee and automatic drip coffee for a crowd, so somewhat of an all in one machine. I also like that it can be set to a timer for early mornings. Like the reviews say the beans have to be ground the night before, but at 5am can anyone tell/care the difference.


----------



## Phids

JayGo said:


> I'm not sure if this deserves its own thread or not, but I'm more curious about others' coffee machines. We need to replace ours.
> 
> Secondly, I'm a casual drinker and not snobby about a coffee bean. We usually buy Dunkin Donuts dark roast. But the best coffee I ever had was at a Ruth's Chris Steakhouse. Only thing I've been able to get from them is that it's a "custom blend." 😆


I'm not a huge coffee snob either, but I drink multiple cups per day. I have been using Keurig k-cups for many years since the convenience factor is so great, but in more recent years I started thinking how nice it was to have a coffee pot so I could grind my own coffee beans.

With this in mind, about a year ago I bought a Keurig K-Duo Plus, and it's been the best coffee machine I've had. It allows for brewing both k-cups and has a carafe for brewing pots. If I want 2-3 cups of coffee throughout a morning, I can brew a pot, but if I just want one cup in the evening, I can brew a single mug. It's great.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

I am strictly 100% a Maxwell House guy. None of those fancy drinks you buy at the Starbucks. I like my coffee black. I use a regular Mr. Coffee.


----------



## livt0ride

I have really bean into illy classic medium roast lately. Just black. Unbelievable flavor. complex and smooth.


----------

